# Cory Cats And Upside Down Catfishes???



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

Are they compatible??? i want to set a new 33 gallon (or so its prolly bigger than 33)

i want a cat only tank so i want shoals of cories and upside down catfish and maybe ottos for algae.... are they compatible...

OH AND YEA... has anyone hav experience with sand???


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

Both are peaceful fish, so I think they'll be fine together. Sorry, I don't have experience with sand...yet.


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

has anyone else have exp. with sand??


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

The corys and the upside down catfish should get along fine. The upside down is noctural, so it should just hide somewhere during the daytime to stay outta the light. I keep both in one of my tanks and there is no problems.


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

it would depend on what upside down fish. if its a syno they like hard water. but if it is a type of mystus they get big and would eat the other fish....


----------



## komodbeam (Aug 21, 2006)

they can do well with each other. I have kept them together before in sand. What do yo want to know about the sand?


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

Sand would be ideal for them but alil alrger size sand not the sharp sand. and it def does matter what kind of "upside down cat" it is if it is a syno would def b ok.


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

the upside down catfish will be the syno. nigriventris... the peaceful ones..

sand i dont have any exp with sand..... i want to know where i can get very soft sand cuz my lfs sells them buts its very $$$$ and the sand is kinda rought,,,, i want to know where else i can get it

and does sand get messy.... i just skim the top with the gravel vac right?

also do plants have troblem rootin in it?


----------

